# Suche passendes Tablet fürs Studium



## cCaitSith (18. Januar 2017)

*Suche passendes Tablet fürs Studium*

Hallo alle, 

Suche derzeit nach einem Tablet, welches ich hauptsächlich fürs Studium verwenden werden  (Notizen/Skizzen machen, Folien/PDFs bearbeiten und auch ganz gerne als „e-book“ verwenden möchte) und bräuchte mal einen Ratschlag/Anregungen von Euch. Gaming ist da eher zweitrangig, wenn überhaupt. Dachte dabei an ein Preissegment von etwa 400€. Die Größe sollte ca. 10-12 Zoll sein. Die Auflösung ist mir eigentlich egal. Wobei der Traum natürlich 1080p wäre, wobei ich vermute, dass zwischen etwas kleineren Auflösungen kein allzu merkenswerter Unterschied herrscht. Was meint ihr? 
Hatte an etwa sowas wie das Pixel C gedacht. Bin mir aber unsicher, ob der doch relativ hohe Preis überhaupt das Wert ist. Ansonsten hatte ich überlegt entweder das Asus ZenPad 3S or the Samsung Galaxy Tab A mir zu kaufen. Hat da jemand von euch mit Erfahrungen?

Oder denkt ihr, Windows wäre da die bessere Wahl? Das Surface 4 sprengt leider komplett den Rahmen. Wäre da eventuell das Asus T102HA eine bessere Idee? Bin da leider nicht komplett vom Prozessor überzeugt. 

Sonst vielleicht Vorschläge? Ich danke ich schon mal.


----------



## Cinnayum (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Suche passendes Tablet fürs Studium*

Zum Mitschreiben /Skizzieren brauchst du dringend ein Tablet, das einen guten Stylus mit schmaler harter Spitze hat / unterstützt.
Sonst kommst du damit nicht weit und bist mit "Papier" auf jeden Fall besser dran. Das Tablet ist sonst nur ein Spielzeug und kein Werkzeug für die Uni.
Diese Gummikappen-Kulis kannst du zum Surfen nehmen oder um auf der Onscreen-Tastatur im 2-Fingertempo zu tippen. Sonst kannst du die vergessen.

Aus meinen Erfahrungen ist 10" für ein Tablet schon ziemlich klobig, auch wenn die Geräte mittlerweile deutlich leichter sein dürften als mein Ziegelstein aus 2012.
1080p oder mehr bekommst du mittlerweile fast in jedem Preissegment. Da musst du dir kaum eine Sorge machen.

Ich würde auf einen stabilen Aluminium / Magnesium Body achten und dass ggfs. Ports, die du dir wünscht, wie etwa mini-DP / HDMI, USB3.x oder 3,5mm Klinke dran sind.
Da hast du im Zweifelsfall mehr von, als vom letzten Pixel Auflösung.

Hast du dich schon in den Toplisten auf Notebookcheck.com umgesehen? Da gibts auch sehr gute Tests zu allen gängigen Modellen.
Das letzte Tab A war ein etwas uninspiriertes Standardgerät ohne echte Highlights. Auch die Verarbeitung und der Akku waren eher so lala.

Wenn der Akku in meinem irgendwann ganz aufgibt, such ich mir ein 8-9" Gerät. Das reicht locker, um sich auf meinen Konferenz-Sitzungen die Zeit zu vertreiben und ist im Bag (ich hab keine echt Aktentasche / -koffer) nicht so schwer.
Den Mitschreibefall hab ich ja nicht (so oft). 10-Finger funktioniert auch leidlich mit der Android-Tastatur, ich habe mir dafür aber eine Bluetooth-Tastatur geholt.


----------



## fotoman (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Suche passendes Tablet fürs Studium*

Wenn eines der beiden Asus ZenPad 3S oder Samsung Tab S2 Support für einen Stylus hat, dann wären diese für mich die erste Wahl (soll ja eher Android sein). Ich würde lieber auf 4:3 anstatt auf 16:9 setzen. Beide sind, auch im Vergleich zum Tab A, relativ leicht.

Das Pixel C ist dann halt einiges teurer, dafür hat es eine "passende" Tastatur (=einfacherer Transport wie eine BT-Tastatur, die nicht zur Größe des Tablets passt), Hüllen mit Tastatur+Tablet sind meist sehr schwer (da kann man sich auch den Aufpreis für ein <400g 9,7" Tablet sparen).

Wenn es billiger sein soll und ein China-Tablet in Frage kommt, dann könntest Du Dir noch das Chuwi Hi10+Stylus ansehen, oder vergleichtbare "Pro" Versionen von Teclast und co (halt das, was z.B. gearbest so anbietet). Die Tastaturen snid aber nur etwas, wenn man keine Qualität erwartet und mit dem englischen Layout zurecht kommt.

Bei 12" (die Geräte sind schon sehr groß, wenn man 10" Tablets gewohnt ist und Android ist nicht wirklich auf solche Größen ausgelegt) wird es halt schnell teuer, wenn es auch performant sein soll. Mit Android kenne ich keines (ja, Geizhals gibt ein paar "exoten" aus), mit WIn+Android (oder nur Win) ist das günstigeste mir bekannte das
Chuwi Hi12
Wenn man es passend einrichtet, dann ist es m.M.n. unter Win10 einigermaßen brauchbar. Man sollte halt keinen Vergleich zu den folgenden Geräten haben. Ich habe es, allerdings ohne Stylus und die Tastatur habe ich mir nach den Bewertugen auf Amazon nicht geholt (mir reicht zur Not eine USB- oder Cherry BT Tastatur). Unter Android ist die Bedienung eine Katastrophe (wie unter Windows, bis man dort die passenden Settings für den Touchscreen von Chuwi-Forum eingespielt hat). Aber für die einzige App, die ich unter Android nutzen will, reicht es bei mir.

Darüber kommen denn so Geräte wie das
Acer Aspire Switch Alpha 12, Samsung Galaxy TabPRO S oder Microsoft Surface Pro 3 und 4. Mit etwas Glück bekommt man die Teile gebrauch inkl. Tastatur ab 500-600 Euro (je nach Ausstattung).

Das Surface 3 (ohne Pro) ist dann ein Zwischending: 3:2 Dispaly, "nur" 10,8", mittelschnelle CPU, brauchbare Tastatur aber auch recht teuer. Selbst die aktuellen Angebote (neu auf eBay) für "nur" 333 Euro (2 GB Ram, 32 GB Speicher) sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Da kommt noch der Stift und die Tastatur hinzu, also nochmal rund 100 Euro, wenn alles neu sein soll.

Der Asus T102HA mag, zusammen mit dem passenden Pen, auch etwas sein. Hängt halt davon ab, ob Du mit der schwachen CPU-Leistung zurecht kommst. Ein Surface 3 mit gleicher Ausstattung (4 GB Ram) dürfte spürbar schneller sein.

Mir war (im rein privaten Einsatz) das 10,6" Dispaly mit 16:9 meines Surface Pro 2 für die regelmäßige Nutzung als eBook-Reader (wobei das bei mir überwiegend PDFs von Zeitschriften und keine echten eBooks sind) zu klein, insb. in Sachen Bildhöhe. Da finde ich das 3:2 Display mit 12" des Chuwi Hi12 viel angenehmer. Bei solchen Anwendungen merkt man auch mit schlechteren Augen den Unterschid zwischen FullHD auf 10,6" zu 1366x768 auf 11,6" (mein altes Netbook) sehr deutlich.


----------



## Betschi (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Suche passendes Tablet fürs Studium*

Ich würde dir auch ein gebrauchtes Surface empfehlen. Zu Beginn des Studiums hatte ich auch ein Tablet, aber das ist wirklich mehr Spielzeug als Arbeitsgerät.


----------



## cCaitSith (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Suche passendes Tablet fürs Studium*

Danke für die vielen Vorschläge und Tipps. Also die Acer Aspire Switch Alpha 12, Samsung Galaxy TabPRO S und Microsoft Surface Pro 3/4 klingen natürlich super, sind leider aber komplett aus dem Budget und ich würde schon ganz gerne etwas neues haben. Auch bin ich mir da gerade nicht sicher, ob beim Surface 3 die 2 GB/32GB wirklich ausreichend sind.

Habt ihr ansonsten eventuell eine Meinung zu einem etwas älteren Ipad? So wie das Ipad Air 2? Hört ja immer, dass die Ipads wohl recht gut zum Notizen machen sind. 

Das Asus ZenPad 3S  scheint tatsächlich mit einem Stylus zu funktionieren, bei dem Samsung Tab A bin ich mir eher unsicher. Wenn ich des richtig verstanden habe, gibt es für dieses keinen Stylus support in Deutschland.


----------



## fotoman (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Suche passendes Tablet fürs Studium*



cCaitSith schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Vorschläge und Tipps. Also die Acer Aspire Switch Alpha 12, Samsung Galaxy TabPRO S und Microsoft Surface Pro 3/4 klingen natürlich super, sind leider aber komplett aus dem Budget und ich würde schon ganz gerne etwas neues haben.


Man kann sich natürlich auch mit vermeintlich schlechterer Hardware herum ärgeren anstatt auf Gebrauchtgeräte vom Händler inkl. Gewährleistung zu setzen. Die mind. 4 Abende/Tage  Freizeit, die ich in das Hi12 investiert habe, bis es akzeptabel lief,  hätte ich lieber für ein Surface Pro 3 mit i3 investieren sollen.

Einzig beim Type Cover wäre ich in der Regel auch für Neuware.

Dass selbst ein ZenPad 3S schon > 400 Euro kostet, wenn alles neu sein soll, ist sicher bekannt: ZenPad S3: 349 Euro, +89 Euro (Pen) + ca. 40 Euro (BT-Tastatur). Dazu die Einschränkung, nur Apps zu nutzen, was aber natürlich keine sein muss, wenn Du exakt die App findest, die zu Deinen Ansprüchen passt. Die Kommentare zum ASUS Z Stylus z.B. auf Amazon musst Du selber bewerten.



cCaitSith schrieb:


> Auch bin ich mir da gerade nicht sicher, ob beim Surface 3 die 2 GB/32GB wirklich ausreichend sind.


Selbst damit bist Du inkl. Stift+Tastatur weit über 400 Euro, sonst gibt es das Surface 3 auch mit 4GB/128GB für 460 Euro, geprüft vom Händler. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass die Leistung und auch der Speicher für die von Dir genannten Anwendungen vollkommen ausreicht. Mit einem Androiden oder gar angebissenen Apfel kannst Du halt auchn dann, wenn Du Dich nocht so anstrengst, keine echten Programme nutzen, hier müsste man sie halt auf einer MicroSDXC-Karte instaliieren, wenn der interne Speicher voll ist.



cCaitSith schrieb:


> Habt ihr ansonsten eventuell eine Meinung zu einem etwas älteren Ipad? So wie das Ipad Air 2? Hört ja immer, dass die Ipads wohl recht gut zum Notizen machen sind.


Mit der passenden App und vor allem dem passenden Pen scheint das (laut youtube-Videos) ab und zu mal brauchbar zu funktionieren. Mal ist die Reaktionszeit brauchbar schnell, mal ist sie mit dem selben BT-Pen (Wacom Bamboo Stylus Fineline 2) so grauenhaft langsam, dass ich nicht damit schreiben wollte. Welches Video nun recht hat, musst Du wohl mit Deinem Air 2 und dem von Dir gekauften Stift selber heraus finden (die Amazon-Bewertungen sagen ja das selbe). Jedenfalls wird der Stift nur von einigen Apps unterstützt.

Ich würde mir erst einmal (wie hier schon oft bei identischen Fragen geschrieben) Gedanken um die für Dich passenden Apps machen. Du wolltest u.A. PDFs kommentieren, dann nützt Dir eine App, in der Du "nur" auf einem simulierten leeren Blatt Papier schreiben kannst, nichts. Genauso mag Dir aber auch bei Windows 10 weder der PDF-Reader (mit Möglichkeit zur handschriftlichen Kommentierung) noch OneNote in der Standardversion etwas nützen.


----------



## cCaitSith (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Suche passendes Tablet fürs Studium*

Ich denke du hast recht. Ich werde wohl ein wenig zusammensparen und mir dann das Surface mit 4 GB zulegen. One Note ist schon sehr hilfreich. Mit all den PDF Bearbeitungsprogrammen kenne ich mich nicht aus, ich hatte angenommen, dass es ein sinnvolles auf jedem OS gibt.


----------



## Ahab (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Suche passendes Tablet fürs Studium*

Das kleinste Pro 4 dürfte für dich ausreichend sein. Das ist schon unter 800€. Bleib da am Ball! Eventuell wird es noch günstiger, die neue Pro 5 Reihe soll Gerüchten zufolge noch im ersten Quartal rauskommen. Mit ein bisschen Glück gibts das Pro 4 dann kurzzeitig noch eine Ecke günstiger.


----------



## fotoman (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Suche passendes Tablet fÃ¼rs Studium*



cCaitSith schrieb:


> Mit all den PDF Bearbeitungsprogrammen kenne ich mich nicht aus, ich hatte angenommen, dass es ein sinnvolles auf jedem OS gibt.


Es gibt sicherlich brauchbare Apps/Programme für jedes System. Aber genauso, wie man seine Texte z.B. mit MS Office, Open Office, Wordpad oder Notepad++ und Latex schreiben kann, hat auch jeder bei der Kommentierung von PDF oder der Verwaltung von Texten seine Vorlieben. Dazu kommt dann die schon mehrmals erwähnte Problematik der Stiftunterstützung, wenn dieser überhaupt (iPad) oder sinnvoll (also z.B. mit Handballenerkennung) unterstützt werden soll.

Und zum Schluss dann kommt sind gerade die Programme/Apps, die in Reviews öfters als brauchbar/gut bewertet werden, fast niemals kostenlos. Da kann es schon schwierig werden, diese ein paar Tage lang in der Praxis auf die eigene Tauglichkeit zu testen. Oder man ist für den seltenen Einsatz schlicht nicht gewillt, für ein paar Zeichenfunktionen oder die Möglichkeit, seine Dokumentensammlungen lokal speichern zu können, zu zahlen. Das u.U. noch für inkompatibele Datenformate, wer will (nicht nur als Student) schon seine Arbeit zu Hause einzig an einem kleinen 10" iPad oder Android Tablet erledigen.

Hier mal eine recht aktuelle Übersicht über u.U. geeignete Programme/Apps:
PDF | Projektblog papierloses Studium

Was MS-Produkte betrifftt: falls Du ein Neugerät kaufen willst, könnte sich ein Blick auf die Studentenrabatte bei MS direkt lohnen.


----------

